

Study: 42% of Americans Check Their Email in the Loo - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/27/study-42-of-americans-check-their-email-in-the-loo/

======
legitster
I'm assuming then that 58% of Americans do not have white collar jobs.

